

A good memory, a programmers most important tool - octopus
http://jacquesmattheij.com/A+good+memory+-+a+programmers+most+important+tool

======
seymores
oh, I am in deep shit now. :-(

~~~
sambot
If the article is true, then as am I. However, I think the ability to solve
problems logically far outweighs the ability to quickly recall information.

